# Portugal help and advice needed please



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

leaving next Sunday for 8 weeks going to Portugal, never been before.

got a few bits of info off the internet and we have acsi book.

want to visit and stay on a few barragems and river beaches if we can find any plus anything interesting castles etc .

so any ideas or decent places to go we don't mind being on our own or without services

plus any help re traveling on Portugal roads.

bit late but want this to be a good break for us


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We loved Silves. Nice baragem nearby and, if they still allow it, parking near the river in town.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We spent over 4 months in Portugal last winter and enjoyed it so much we're repeating it this coming winter.
We stayed, primarily, in the southern third of the country and kept, as much as possible, well clear of the honeypot places. Some, such as Silves were overcrowded to the point of ridiculousness.
Central to our stay was Portolegre which had everything to keep us I supplies. E-leclerc, Lidl etc, Autogas, diesel, bars and restaurants.
There are at least two attractive hill towns in the area, barragem, Aires and a variety of campsites. We spent our first month at Quinta dol Pomerinho, a very informal site owns by a friendly Dutch couple. Can also recommend Castro Verde municipal and KamperStop near Sāo Bartolomeo de Mesines.
Dropped pin

http://goo.gl/maps/qUilS


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Portugal is very like Spain, but feels cleaner. No particular problems on the roads. We've stayed on the Algarve and it's lovely in summer. In winter it can be cold and damp too. A place we wanted to visit but didn't was Evora. Very old town. Orbitur chain of campsites generally very good. Should be on the ACSI list. Enjoy!


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

colonel said:


> Portugal is very like Spain, but feels cleaner. No particular problems on the roads. We've stayed on the Algarve and it's lovely in summer. In winter it can be cold and damp too. A place we wanted to visit but didn't was Evora. Very old town. Orbitur chain of campsites generally very good. Should be on the ACSI list. Enjoy!


We visited Evora a couple of years ago, they had quite a few tolerated aires listed in Camperstop but they were a bit desperate so we parked in the large carpark in the centre of Evora (38.566628, -7.907269). Easy walk into the town and no problems from the police.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> We loved Silves. Nice baragem nearby and, if they still allow it, parking near the river in town.


From what we saw Silves had two main places for vans. One like a Gypsy encampment and the other a nice car park. But they were busy putting in a borne for water and waste last Jan.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

colonel said:


> Portugal is very like Spain, but feels cleaner. No particular problems on the roads. We've stayed on the Algarve and it's lovely in summer. In winter it can be cold and damp too. A place we wanted to visit but didn't was Evora. Very old town. Orbitur chain of campsites generally very good. Should be on the ACSI list. Enjoy!


 Orbitur are no longer listed as ACSI.
They do their own out of season deals though.

.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Last year Silves had a tolerated site next to the river, it was the to the left of the town as you cross the river (facing the town). There are two large car parks and this was the second of the carparks. However there was a managed aire about 500 metres further along the road (on the right) and I believe that the police were directing campers to it at some point last year, as they were no longer tolerating the use of the carpark. 
Don't know what the situation was like this summer.

*Bracanca* has a lovely aire situated next to a small park and the castle walls. Short walk into town with quaint little streets and a modern town centre. The aire was free as were the services and there is plenty of parking on the three terraced areas. Best views and quietest bays are on the lower tier.

Used the carpark at *Altura* next to the sand dunes, touristy town and the carpark was popular with motorhomes. No services but there is a water standpipe next to the beach footbridge.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

One of the locals advised us to keep away from the Algarve. This was mainly, I think, because it is more expensive. We followed his advice and went North of the main road. We loved the rural parts of Portugal. Tavira is worth a visit too. There is a book which someone has published with all the tolerated parking places. I imagine that has all changed. Shame if Silves has become overcrowded now  We just found out way around by talking to the other motorhomers.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Don't know if this will help, last year I posted a list of our wild camps in Portugal

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/134-spain-portugal-touring/119013-portugal-wild-camp-spots.html

Might be of some use but please bear in mind that what is tolerated one year might not be now.

Terry


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

There are plenty of places to stay all the way down the coast from the north of Spain.
Inland beautiful free terraced aire in Braganca (free) and places to park in Chaves. There are loads of interesting places to stay inland. Have you tried looking at campercontact.com? That's where we found a lot of our info when we spent a few weeks there. It was in the summer but there were no problems.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This looks interesting.................................

http://juliedawnfox.com/2015/09/12/tavira/

Ray.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

These sites might be of interest to you.

http://www.campingcarportugal.com/?l=english

http://praiaportugal.com/praias-zona/praias-fluviais/ - beaches

http://www.praiasfluviais.pt - river beaches

http://www.praiasfluviais.com/index_ig.asp - more river beaches

http://www.alentejo-property.com - this site has a 'walking in the Alentejo' tab

Also we have a Portuguese camp site book which is very helpful. Many campsites outside of the Algarve are often cheaper than the ACSI book price. We bought it a couple of years ago at a campsite in northern Portugal. It's called Roteiro Campista.

Christine


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We are at Armacao de pera €12.50 per night including electric, we did show ACSI card although no longer in book. No set out pitches. Pleasant walk to beach and great fish restaurants. 
Sue


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes sue, lovely spot with restaurant out on the beach.
Just along the coast at Praia de Gale is a spectacular restaurant built out on the beach with views looking back to Amaoa.
There is also a supermarket that rivals Waitrose just inland half KM.

Ray.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

christine1310 said:


> Also we have a Portuguese camp site book which is very helpful. Many campsites outside of the Algarve are often cheaper than the ACSI book price. We bought it a couple of years ago at a campsite in northern Portugal. It's called Roteiro Campista.
> 
> Christine


We've found that guide really useful - and worth buying annually. Not dear to buy, but ours paid for itself via discounts from the card that comes with it. (Obviously depends where you go, and how long you stop.)


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, having recently moved from France to the Eastern Algarve, and having wintered a few years here before moving I think I can tell you a few things....
the Eastern Algarve is lovely....horrible, crowded and hot in summer but a lovely winter climate. Yes it has it's storms in winter but winter is short...and warm..
There are some great Aires on the coast and lots of free camping.....Silves is mad....every now and again they clear out the sports centre car park, but you would n't want to stay there....the only water was the children's drinking fountain and the queue was a hundred metres to fill up plastic bottles..
the paid aire there is lovely and only 6 euros including elec and Internet!!! Why rough it on a car park with a 50,000 pound van to save 6 euros a night????????
the same owner has another aire on the coast 8 euros last time we were there.
there are cheap long term rates on camp sites. Favourite for us would be Cabanas near Tavira (CampingRio Formosa).
Food and beer are cheap ( like one third the cost of France!!!!!!!) Wesstern Algarve is for us, to be avoided. tho a night or two on the free Aire at Sagres on the extreme west is worth it.
camping at Chicken Run near mexilora Grande is not cheap but fun ......


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

I might add The Aire at Braganca in the north of Portugal is lovely and do try the RESTO just round the corner ( advert on the Aire wall ) . Can't remember the name....but what GREAT value...they specialise in taking motorhomes , tho if the Aire is busy...better book a table.....


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Garcia said:


> the paid aire there is lovely and only 6 euros including elec and Internet!!! Why rough it on a car park with a 50,000 pound van to save 6 euros a night????????
> the same owner has another aire on the coast 8 euros last time we were there.


Agree about the paid aire at Silves, but if the other aire you mention is the one to the east of Albufeira, is it open again? We went last year, and found the gates closed with notices from the local council saying (I think!) there was an unresolved planning issue. Shame, as it looked great.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Solwaybuggier said:


> Agree about the paid aire at Silves, but if the other aire you mention is the one to the east of Albufeira, is it open again? We went last year, and found the gates closed with notices from the local council saying (I think!) there was an unresolved planning issue. Shame, as it looked great.


The other referred to I'm sure is at Falesia, owned by the same person as the excellent one at Silves see here http://www.algarvemotorhomepark.com/en/parques/
Definitely open Jan/March this year we stayed there a few times during our visit .


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

It was def. the Algarve Motorhome parks one I meant. a lovely grassy Aires in a pine wood with a path to the cliffs and beach. Great spot. It's been 2 winters since we last went there, so I cannot confirm it's still open.
the only problem I remember was the abundance of processional caterpillars in early spring. Dog owners beware. the aide was clear up the surrounding paths were inundated


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Garcia said:


> There are some great Aires on the coast and lots of free camping.....Silves is mad....every now and again they clear out the sports centre car park, but you would n't want to stay there....the only water was the children's drinking fountain and the queue was a hundred metres to fill up plastic bottles..
> the paid aire there is lovely and only 6 euros including elec and Internet!!! Why rough it on a car park with a 50,000 pound van to save 6 euros a night????????


We visited Silves in May this year. The free parking area by the river and public pool has been developed and they have installed a proper service point there and a barrier and reception office at the entrance. The barrier was up and it was still free when we visited but they did plan to start charging later in the year, not sure how much though. Free wifi near the swimming pool.

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/ccib.php?numero=24036

37.18526 -8.44557

Pete


----------

